# Altima radio to Sentra?



## Singing Sentra (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 1997 Sentra GXE with the factory am/fm cassette radio which has the cubby hole under it. I am interested in buying a factory cd/cassette radio combo off of an individual on e-bay. The part number is PN 2213I and has come out of a 1998 or 1999 Altima. I checked with the Nissan dealer and he checked and found that a cd/cassette combo player with the number of 28188-8B700 fits into a 1997 Sentra GLE only (so far i cannot find this model). The radio that this guy has looks exactly like the one that the Nissan dealer had pictured for the GLE car. Will the radio work in my Sentra? If so, will my existing bracket fit the radio and install it?.......Thanks for any input!


----------

